

The Rust Programming Language - swuecho
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5vzLKg7y-k

======
mseri
I think the title is misleading. You should point out that it's Aaron Turon
(Mozilla dev) on Rust.

One of the best talks on Rust that I've seen until now.

~~~
swuecho
yes. the title is not very right. I do not find a way to change the title.

the talk make me interested in rust.

but sadly, so far, the doc for rust is really bad.

